# Green Tomatoes



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

I am looking for some ideas for the abundance of green tomatoes this season is going to leave me with. Don't want to fry, pickle or do relish. Did a search on here and found a verde salsa recipe that sounds promising. Any other ideas out there?


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

My neighbor said she has good luck with wrapping them in newspaper and laying them out, singly and letting them ripen. Never tried it myself. Usually give mine to neighbors that slice and freeze on cookie sheets then bag, to fry in the Winter. We are not a fan of fried green tomatoes.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

wrapping them in newspaper and letting them ripen on the own is the only other thing I can think of since you dont want to fry or pickle them

It is real easy to can them and then use them for frying later if you like fried green tomatoes

I made chow chow with mine and green tomato pickle.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Green tomato mincemeat. The kind without meat or sueit. Has oranges, rasins, ect in it. It's very good.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! 

My Ball Blue Book doesn't have a basic canning recipe for sliced green tomatoes (that I can find), how long do you process them, Countryfied?

For the mincemeat without the meat or suet, do you just use the regular recipe and leave those out? Or are there recipes out there already with the adjustment?

Thanks!






HDAcres


----------



## Larada (Sep 20, 2013)

There are also good recipes for green tomato marmalade. My hubby is on his way home with green tomatoes from a neighbor and I too will be hitting the Internet for recipes for marmalade and mincemeat. (doing my happy dance!!)


----------



## OH Boy (Dec 22, 2010)

One year when I had a huge supply of tomatoes that did not ripen on their own in the garden, when first frost was forecast, I brought them all in and laid them out on newspaper and cardboard trays in our basement. They slowly and gradually ripened. We enjoyed fresh tomatoes until almost Christmas that year.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I use this recipe for mock mince pie filling, as well as, chutney. This recipe was easy to play with. Amounts can be adjusted to taste.

*Green Tomato Chutney*

4.5 c finely chopped green tomatoes 
4.5 c peeled, cored, and chopped tart apples 
3 c currants (raisins will work as well) 
2 c minced onions 
1 c vinegar 
1 c water 
.5 c honey 
2 lemons, seeded, quartered, and thinly sliced 
2 Tbl mustard seeds 
2 tsp ground ginger
.5 tsp cayenne pepper 
2 cloves garlic, diced

*Note:* For mock mince pie filling put tomatoes and apples through a meat grinder or a processor that will grind them smaller. 

Combine all ingredients in a large, non-reactive pot. Simmer for 20 min. or until fruit is soft. Process for 5 min in boiling water bath.

Makes 6 pints.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Made green ketchup, green tomato sauce, green tomato relish, and green tomato salsa. All of the recipes were found on the internet. One year we had a blight on our tomatoes and all rotted once they started to turn red so I was forced to find uses for green tomatoes. The sauce although low acid, used a lot of Parmesan cheese, the ketchup tasted a lot like the relish, and the salsa was very good.


----------



## Larada (Sep 20, 2013)

Found several recipes for this on Internet:

Green Tomato Jam
5 cups ground/shredded green tomatoes-
4 cups Sugar
2 small pkgs or 1 large pkg of Jello
(use food processor to shred the tomatoes, it's much easier that way).
Bring ground/shredded tomatoes to a boil. Add sugar and slow boil for 15 minutes. Take off stove and stire in Jello. Fill jars and and boil in a water bath for 10-15 minutes.

I have not tried it with green tomatoes yet. However, the zucchini version is great.
Loved the chutney recipe, Sustainabilly! Will be trying it later, thanks.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

Larada said:


> Found several recipes for this on Internet:
> 
> Green Tomato Jam
> 5 cups ground/shredded green tomatoes-
> ...



This may be a dumb question, but flavored or plain jello?


HDAcres


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Apple pie filling!! I'm out and don't have enough green tomatoes to make any this year :grumble:

http://www.sbcanning.com/2011/10/green-tomato-pie-filling-canning.htmlhttp://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

HandyDandyAcres said:


> Thanks for the suggestions everyone!
> 
> My Ball Blue Book doesn't have a basic canning recipe for sliced green tomatoes (that I can find), how long do you process them, Countryfied?
> 
> ...


Sorry for not seeing your post sooner..here is the link

http://www.5acresandadream.com/2011/11/canned-green-tomatoes-for-frying.html


----------



## Larada (Sep 20, 2013)

Oops, sorry about the flavor thingy....umm...the stronger favors work best Ie:
Strawberry, Raspberry, maybe grape. (I used peach with zucchini jam one year and it was amazing! But, probably a little too delicate for green tomatoes). Hope this helps!


----------



## troyh (May 14, 2014)

Try your best to let them turn ripe. We eat fresh tomatoes all summer until late august then everything is set out to ripen. As the tomatoes turn ripe, I core them and put them in the freezer. When all the tomatoes are ripe, I let them thaw and make sauce, salsa, or whatever. I have heard of covering them with newspapers to ripen. We just let them soak up the sun all day. They don't get as nice as vine ripened tomatoes but they are fine for making sauces or canning in someway.


----------

